# 4.01b to 6.2 Image



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Its been a while since I have done this, so don't jump my stack. I have one tivo on 4.01b, and wanting to upgrade to 6.2. I have 6.2.dtivo.minimal.AlphaWolf, but was looking to do this by slices and keep my hacks, so I don't have to pull the drive. So just point me in the right direction. I have read this but can't get the slices to download. So yes I have been reading here.http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html?fancy=1


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Darrin
the easiest way is to get the Slicer from PTV Upgrade.
Are you sure you don't have the 6.2 slices in MFS?
Look in MFS in Tivoweb under SWSystem.


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

No i looked there already, I rencently added this box to my account, and before was just using it as a video server for mrv. So 4.01b is all that is there.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Purchase the image from www.DVRupgrade.com for $20.00. It is not a hacked image but it does work. Put it on a new larger hard drive, that way you can always go back to the old image if you want.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

6.2/a slices can easily be found on emule.


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok if I do this with slices, If i am not mistaken I am still going to have to open the box again correct. As the Mfs is going to get redone, thus loosing my hacks. Just trying to touch up here before taking steps.. Not only that won't I not need to go from 4.01b to 6.2 then to 6.2a


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you use the SLicer, it will maintain your hacks no need to open the tivo up.


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

So i can go from 4.01b straight to 6.2a ? thanks Gunny


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

I also have 6.3e slices can I go from 4.01b to 6.3e??I know mrv is gone under this image but theres always movieloader.


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok i have 6.2a slices but not the 6.2 does this matter.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

6.2a has the new daylight savings dates, 6.2 doesn't


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

So if I do http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html?fancy=1

I should be good to go. I have already found the patch for 6.2a aka superpatch


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

now i don't have the loopset-dtv-Series2.slice.gz


----------

